# Fin Rot Treatment



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering about a mark on my Rhom. It looks to me like an old scar, but I could be wrong. It's just a black V shaped mark that is visible on both sides of the fish in the same area. It is located right in front of the dorsal fin. It doesn't look to be indented all that much, more discoloration. I will just copy the link to my other post with the pictures instead of wasting bandwidth. Thanks!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like an old scar to me.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I was just curious about it. But is HITH only when holes are present in the head area, hence the name, or is it a generalized term for any sort lesion or erosion on any part of the fish?

Either way, I also noticed his tail had a small case of fin rot. He was missing a tiny bit of it when I first got him, but it was black. After a few days I noticed that it began to turn white at the edge. So I began a treatment of Melafix/Pimafix, and adding some salt to the tank. It's been between 80F and 81F. Could it be from relocation stress and/or new water conditions?

Today is the sixth day of the Mela/Pima treatment. I dosed the 46G with 20ml of both chemicals for each day, for two days, and then did a small water change before adding the 3rd dose. Continued the 4th and 5th, and then just did a 10g change today before adding the next dose this evening.

The problem is the I under estimated and only bought small bottles, and ran out today. They said to treat for 7 days, so should I buy more to finish, or do you think that what I administered is enough for one treatment? And I actually only dosed what would be for a 40g tank. I read to under-dose the suggested amount with piranha.

And I also read that fin rot should be treated with Maracyn rather than Mela/Pima, any comments regarding that? Or should that be my next step rather than to buy more P/M for the final dose.

Here is a picture from today.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I continued Melafix/Pimafix treatment for an additional day with a 20% water change (8 days total). The area in question seems to be halted, if not starting to turn black and regenerate. I will discontinue the Mela/Pima for now and do daily water changes and keep adding salt to see if it continues to look better. If not, I will probably begin a Maracyn-2 treatment in a week or two.


----------

